# 600 dpi gescannt, Auflösung 2000 pixel, aber nur 8 cm breit



## Soapp (12. Juni 2010)

Hi Profis, 

ich habe ein DIN A4 Blatt mit 600 dpi eingescannt.
In Photoshop habe ich eine Auflösung von 2000 x 2829 Pixel, bei Document Size steht 8,47 x 11,98 cm bei 600 dpi

Da diese Unterlagen Zeugnisse für eine Bewerbung sind, will ich natürlich nichts falsch machen.
Wie kann ich das ganze nun auf DIN A4 hochzoomen ?
Wenn ich die 600 dpi auf 300 dpi ändere, ändert sich nichts an der Größe des Dokuments

Danke

Soapp


----------



## Sprint (12. Juni 2010)

Hi,

die Werte sind an sich vollkommen richtig. 2000 Pixel / 600dpi = 3,33 Zoll = 8,47cm. Irgendwas ist da beim Scannen schief gelaufen. Eine A4 Seite ist 210 mm breit = 8,27 Zoll, bei 600 dpi Scan wird da eine Bildbreite von 4960 Pixeln. Ich vermute mal, daß du die maximale Zielgröße UND die Auflösung angegeben hast. Am Besten ist es, wenn du nur die Auflösung einstellst und alles andere automaitsch machen läßt.
Beim Ändern der Auflösung wird die Pixelanzahl nicht geändert. Das ist nur relevant für den Drucker, damit der weiß, wie viele Pixel er in ein Zoll reinpacken muß.
Für den normalen Druck reicht eigentlich eine Auflösung von 300 dpi. Wenn du in deiner Bildbearbeitung die Auflösung des Bildes auf 240 dpi (2000 Pixel / 8,27 Zoll = 242 dpi) einstellst, wird es in A4 Größe gedruckt. Ob die Qualität ausreicht, mußt du ausprobieren. Ansonsten noch einmal scannen.


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2010)

Moin
Es ändert sich sehr wohl was bei Größe, nimm im Dialogfenster "Bildgröße" das Häkchen bei "Bild neu berechnen mit" weg und änder dann die DPI.

Was du beim scannen falsch gemacht hast, weiß ich grad nicht.
Welchen Scanner haste denn?

Grüße


----------

